# Which Bow cases and why?



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Again, I am just getting back into bow hunting and I want to get a case for 101st airborne? I am thinking that I will need to get some sort of hard case for travel and a soft case or sling for traveling back and forth to the stand? Does anybody make a dual hard/soft case? In other words a hard case that goes inside of a soft or vice versa and that you take apart when you get to your hunting destination? 

How many of you guys use a a soft case or sling for walking to or traveling from the camp house to the blind? Or do most of you just carry the bow without any protection?

As far as a hard case is concerned, I think I would want something that will hold all my archery stuff (Bows, Arrows, quiver, etc.)? Any suggestions?

What do you guys do with your bows when sitting inside of a pop-up? Lay it on the ground, hang it on something, hold it, lean it against the blind, etc.?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I have never used a soft case for travelling to and from the blind or the range.

In a pop-up, they make a portable stand that will stake into the ground. I don't like it because if the ground is hard, well.....ya know.

Instead, I use a hook that I hang from the apex of the pop up frame.

Sometimes, if it is just me, I don't use a hard case for my bow when travelling from home to the location I am hunting either. I just lay it in my back seat.

If others are travelling with me or if we are short on space, I will put it in a hard case. I have a pretty good two-bow hard case, but I have had it so long, I can't remember the name.

What a lot of guys who travel are using these days is a Pole Mountain case. Pretty impressive, but they are proud of them. $300.

As far as transporting my arrows in the bow case, I rarely did this when using aluminum arrows back in the day. I would transport them in their own separate arrow case most of the time to prevent them from getting bent.

With the carbons, I have no problem putting them in my arrow case and most cases have the capacity for this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Delta,

Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

http://catalog.americase.com/archery-cases

We use their cases to transport firearms, bows, camera equipment, you name it... Have put stuff on many flights and never had an issue.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...Rprd727587&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd727587;cat103852980

That's the soft case that I use to carry my bow to and from my pop up blind. The zip off pouch is cool and holds everything from my balaclava to my Thermal cell with refills for it as well as gloves and other necessities. My quiver fits into an attached pouch so it's out of the way.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...z_l=SBC;BRprd745584;cat104256180;cat103852980

That's the hard case I use, TXPalerider turned me on to it and I can't say enough good things about it. You can buy it cheaper at Academy though.

One thing to remember is to not carry your arrows fixed with broad heads in your hard case. If one comes loose and they can and will you'll get to the lease and find a cut or damaged bow string.

Soft case is awesome lol.

Most pop up stands have a hook built in to the top so you can hang your bow on it but I like the ground stake-bow stand because it's right next to my left hand.

Good Luck!

TH


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

I just bought that Plano case for my new Z7 tact at Academy for $50. Unless your going to be flying there is no reason to get anything else IMO. The case has Velcro to hold your bow down. Academy also had a cool NAP bow sling for $19 to carry to your blind. You can also snap it off for a quick shot.

http://www.newarchery.com/products/5-60/accessories/apache-bow-sling.html


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought a SKB case for my tactical. Didnt like the velco to hold down my bow. The skb holds mine nice and tight in the case.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

SKB are nice. I have had a hard case for many years and still in great condition.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

SKB as berto said it holds my Z7 Extreme without any straps or velcro. I can leave my quiver on my bow when its in the case that was the biggest selling point for me. I dont want my broad heads coming out and rattling around and cutting my string or cable so i leave em in my quiver.


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

I love my vanguard hard case.










But it is bulky when I'm in my 2 dr. jeep. Many times I have my bow in the back of jeep without a case. I have a primos bow sling for long walks but usually just carry it by hand.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!!! Thanks for all the great information, Fellas!!!!!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

*bow case*



Chew said:


> I love my vanguard hard case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 - - - both my wife and i love our vangaurd cases..yes they are a little bulky but it provides alot of protection and i carry everything in there; bow, release, calls, wax, tools, range finder, arrows, broadhead case, bow mounted light, quiver...and it locks..works great for the money..triple edge archery in dayton has them for a good price..then we both have a primos bow sling for carrying them around. my $.02

brian


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Im bored... Here are some pics of mine. It fits tight in there. 

The Vanguard is also a nice choice. 

Just didnt want to put a expensive bow in a 50 dollar case .


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW! Very Nice!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

berto said:


> Im bored... Here are some pics of mine. It fits tight in there.
> 
> The Vanguard is also a nice choice.
> 
> Just didnt want to put a expensive bow in a 50 dollar case .


Which skb case is that?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

rvd said:


> Which skb case is that?


http://www.basspro.com/SKB-Cases-Hunter-Parallel-Limb-Bow-Case/product/10204489/-1658788


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I use the SKB Hunter...very nice snug fit (no straps needed) for my Z7 (like the Tacticle in pics above). I know my Mathews 5 arrow quiver and 5 arrows attached fit perfectly when the case is closed. It has an area beneath the bow that will hold an additonal dozen or so arrows also. I have had 3 buddies of mine get the same case once they saw mine. I did get teased at first saying it looked like an instrument case. 

I have also had a Vanguard which are nice.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Buy the best most rugged hardcase you can afford. Some day you will be sitting in an airport with a long layover watching a baggage handler throw your case half way up the loading ramp to the plane, the case bouncing off and landing on the concrete. Been there, done that. I use an SKB 2 bow hardcase. I only carry one bow but use the extra space to store extra equipment and gear. Get a sling for carrying your bow back and forth to the stand or when your on a hunt where your covering a lot of ground. Makes things easier in the morning and your fingers will not free off on the walk in on cold days.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got this one, http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Archery/Archery-Cases-Holders/Bow-Arrow-Cases%7C/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104256180/i/103852980/SKB-Parallel-Limb-Geometry-Bow-Case/745882.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FN%3D1100049%26WTz_l%3DSBC%253BBRprd745584&WTz_l=SBC%3BBRprd745584%3Bcat103852980 It's bulky (all hard cases are), but I know my bows coming back out in the same condition it went in. I bought it used off of craigslist for less than half price. I'll carry my field points in with the bow, but carry my broadheads in a seprate arrow case. Once bitten twice shy.


----------

